# Meguiars X-press Spray Wax and UQD



## TonyHill

Are the above two waxes the same...? 
I like the UQD and go through quite a lot, but it would be more economical if the X-press wax could be used instead as it comes in 3.78L containers.


----------



## SunnyBoi

TonyHill said:


> Are the above two waxes the same...?
> I like the UQD and go through quite a lot, but it would be more economical if the X-press wax could be used instead as it comes in 3.78L containers.


UQD is the same as Meguiars D156 Synthetic X-press Spray Wax. However there is a similar sounding product, Meguiars D157 X-Press Liquid Wax which is very different from UQD. Do double check before buying!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax = Meguiars X-press Spray Wax


----------



## difficultrogue

Brilliant post wash "Topper" also good on trim interior/exterior and dash!

well worth the 25.00 for a u.s gallon-:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave

Ultimate quick detailer = #135 synthetic spray detailer

Ultimate quik wax = D156 synthetic x press spray wax

I've asked the questions with meguiarsUK about UQW and they confirmed although not the same products, listed above is the most similar



MeguiarsUK said:


> Yes the Detailing range spray wax will be a similar product. But may not share the same formula as our richer consumer range


----------



## sean ryan

Yellow Dave said:


> Ultimate quick detailer = #135 synthetic spray detailer
> 
> Ultimate quik detailer = D156 synthetic x press spray wax
> 
> I've asked the questions with meguiarsUK about UQW and they confirmed although not the same products, listed above is the most similar


Ultimate Quick Detailer Is #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer

Ultimate Quik Wax Is D156 Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax

Im on the Meguiar's forum in america ''Meguiar's Online.com'' and they confirmed it a long time ago and the only difference between ''UQW'' and D156 is the smell.


----------



## Yellow Dave

sean ryan said:


> Ultimate Quick Detailer Is #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer
> 
> Ultimate Quik Wax Is D156 Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax
> 
> Im on the Meguiar's forum in america ''Meguiar's Online.com'' and they confirmed it a long time ago and the only difference between ''UQW'' and D156 is the smell.


That's good to know. I do love the finish of UQW, often find it hard to choose between UQW and CG V7


----------



## DuncanB

Where can i buy Meguiars D156 Synthetic X-press Spray Wax in the UK? I love using the Quik Wax.


----------



## Yellow Dave

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars-synthetic-x-press-spray-wax-us-gallon-3.78-litres.php


----------



## sean ryan

Yellow Dave said:


> That's good to know. I do love the finish of UQW, often find it hard to choose between UQW and CG V7


UQW/X-Press Wax is awesome i use it after every wash :thumb:


----------



## Karl woods

Synthetic x press spray wax is very good , I use it after nearly every wash as a quick top up in protection . 
Surprised we don't see it mentioned more , it s very forgiving in application .


----------



## turbosnoop

Another fan here of uqw. Great product


----------

